# Mondo Grass? or is it....



## Do0dLENo0dLE (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, so I bought this grass right. I didn't know what it was at first, but then I got home and did some researching. Looks like it may be mondo grass, which I read doesn't grow in tanks and will die soon.
...but mines growing...?










I've been watching that shoot for a few weeks, its definitely growing..is it still going to all die soon?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like mondo grass to me. Maybe it's still confused if it's underwater or not :hihi:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Give it a few weeks, and it'll start dying


----------



## Do0dLENo0dLE (Jun 10, 2009)

Darnit... I wish my LFS actually sold aquatic grasses. they seem to only sell stem plants and this junk.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

are there any online sites that ship to you? i've heard they are fairly reliable with plants


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Mondo grass is one of the few poor-choice buys I've made. It's just sat in the tank for 2 months growing algae on it. Pulled them out Saturday and they had a single bare tap root.

If I weren't such a noob I'd feel stupid. lol

SteveU


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Something tells me that your LFS isn't ordering any "good" plants because they are simply uneducated and no one is telling them otherwise. You'd be surprised what your LFS can suddenly start stocking once you go to them and ask them to order some specific plants for you.

It's worth a try. If you like the look of mondo grass, then ask them to order some Sagitarria subulata (dwarf sagitarria) for you. It's one of my favorite of all the grassy aquatic plants, but the only "problem" with it is that it grows so super fast in CO2 that it's kind of hard to keep in an aquascape. But if you have a lower-tech tank, this becomes a non-issue.

Good luck!


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack...

Is this Sagitarria subulata?










If so I have it and just pulled at least 50 plants out from about .5 sqft Saturday. It's taking over the bottom of the tank... everywhere. My first try with a couple small leaf foreground plants ended in algae and BGA. Increase in both CO2 and nitrogen (wasn't adding any N) seems to have fixed the issue.

My LFS of choice has had a better selection since I started taking my trims to them. lol Can't find any locals to give them to. Funny how I can trim my yard bushes and toss them out but just can't do the same with the aquarium plants. lol

SteveU


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

No, that's a shrimp. :hihi:

Oh, you mean the plant the shrimp is _on_!! Yeah it looks like sag, but it's hard to know for sure without seing the whole plant. But the way you described it (50+ plants in a half sq ft) sounds like sag to me! In the right conditions, the stuff GROWS, and GROWS, and GROWS...


----------

